# research electives



## Sid_22 (Apr 7, 2006)

can anyone here please guide me about research electives in U.S? and does anyone knows about electives in any other country esp. pakistan?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Please see the following threads:

http://www.medstudentz.com/viewtopic.php?t=43

http://www.medstudentz.com/viewtopic.php?t=61

Post any followup discussion on those threads please, as they have already been established.


----------

